

Could DuckDuckGo Overtake Bing? - drpgq
http://searchengineland.com/duckduckgo-overtake-bing-202471?utm_campaign=socialflow&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

======
mcherm
Nowhere in the article does it mention that many (probably most) of the search
results that DuckDuckGo returns are from Bing's API. (That used to be true, I
presume it still is.) That seems like a rather important point to leave out.

